# It's up to you



## Helleno File

How do we say this in Greek, meaning it's for you to decide. Either as a standalone phrase or in a complete sentence such as "it's up to you who comes".

Thanks


----------



## dmtrs

Εσύ αποφασίζεις (ποιος θα έρθει).
or
(Είναι) δικό σου θέμα. / Το ποιος θα έρθει είναι δικό σου θέμα.


----------



## Acestor

Ή:
Από σένα εξαρτάται (ποιος θα έρθει).


----------



## Helleno File

Really helpful peeps! Thanks.  It's introduced me to a use of θέμα I didn't know.  From the WR dictionary the converse δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα is "it's none of your business" -naturally enough.


----------



## bunno

Hi,I'm trying to learn Greek, I've been relying heavily on google translate, but perhaps its sending me the wrong way, when I translated " diko sou Thehma" it come back as "your subject" ...I'm still trying to get the greek keyboard up on my computer too :/


----------



## Perseas

bunno said:


> Hi,I'm trying to learn Greek, I've been relying heavily on google translate, but perhaps its sending me the wrong way, when I translated " diko sou Thehma" it come back as "your subject" ..


Yes, the word-for-word translation for "δικό σου θέμα" is "your subject", but the Greek phrase can be used under the same circumstances that "it's up to you" is used.


----------



## bunno

Perseas said:


> Yes, the word-for-word translation for "δικό σου θέμα" is "your subject", but the Greek phrase can be used under the same circumstances that "it's up to you" is used.


thank you very much, some things you can not get the full understanding of from google translate, I guess thats why forums like this are so helpful, thanks again


----------



## Perseas

bunno said:


> thank you very much, some things you can not get the full understanding of from google translate, I guess thats why forums like this are so helpful, thanks again


Welcome to the forums


----------



## bunno

Thanks ! It may save me from pulling all my hair out haha


----------

